# Screen tearing after xorg-server update to 1.20.8,1 (Intel HD)



## blackhaz (Apr 7, 2020)

Just updated my xorg-server to 1.20.8,1 and noticed horrible screen tearing in all applications which wasn't present before with 1.18. I wonder if anyone has any ideas how to fix it. I'm using:

- FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64
- drm-kmod compiled from ports 
- Intel HD Graphics 520 on ThinkPad X1 Yoga (1st Gen). 

Thanks.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 7, 2020)

Try the 'intel' driver with the "TearFree" option.

To do that, create a new file `driver.conf` in `/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/` with the following contents:

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Intel Graphics"
  Driver "intel"
  Option "TearFree" "true"
EndSection
```


----------



## blackhaz (Apr 7, 2020)

I think we're supposed to use drm-kmod and not the intel driver.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 7, 2020)

blackhaz said:


> I think we're supposed to use drm-kmod and not the intel driver.


`drm-kmod` works with both the _modesetting_ and the _intel_ driver. The former is being used by default.
You're right, one should use _modesetting _rather than_ intel, _but for me _intel_ works much better.

I think it's worth a try.


----------



## blackhaz (Apr 7, 2020)

Many thanks for the wisdom. This has fixed the issue. Amazingly, I've had to use modesetting because I had huge tearing and CPU load issues with xorg 1.18. With 1.20 it's the other way round.


----------

